# Cel Shading



## gameboy13 (May 3, 2010)

...So, I have a habit of turning random pictures into hand-drawn cartoons. See them here!


----------



## leona3166 (May 4, 2010)

looks great. I like the cat ,cute.


----------



## chirkowatson (May 17, 2010)

Its very beautiful. The colors are wonderful and very attractive. I liked that cat. It looks very pretty like a small baby. The difference between to snaps as if they are the sequels looks very attractive. The colors chosen are very pretty.


----------



## azure0wind (May 17, 2010)

scary Barney, red eyes


----------

